# RCI GC ? for DVC check in



## Culli (Nov 7, 2016)

Got a trade in and check in is Saturday, I have some things going on so heading down with my daughter on Wednesday.  

My Mom is going with us and be the one checking in on Saturday then we meet up with her.  Think she will have issues checking in at Disney or do I need a GC even though I will be there just a few days later.  Mom and I have same last name.  I just hate all the RCI fees, bad enough that raised the BS $95 fee at check in to $190.

Thanks for any experience you might have.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 7, 2016)

As long as the names are listed on the reservation I think you will be fine.  We have had other family members check in when they have arrived ahead of us.


----------



## Culli (Nov 8, 2016)

littlestar said:


> As long as the names are listed on the reservation I think you will be fine.  We have had other family members check in when they have arrived ahead of us.



We do these trades into DVC frequently, but never had it fall odd like this.  I either get my Mom a GC or I'm there when she checks in.  I don't even the the front desk really knows it is rci like other places do, they just have the names on the ressie for the most part.

I might just drop the extra $ for the GC and be worry free.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 8, 2016)

The front desk does know it is an exchange, because they place (or at least see) the inbound nuisance fee. They probably do not know the name on the RCI account, though---I suspect that's left to Member Services. They may not even know what an exchange *is*.

I think as long as all names are on the reservation, she'll be able to check in. But, have the RCI emergency number just in case.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 8, 2016)

> They may not even know what an exchange *is*.


 This is very true.  The gal at Saratoga Springs' check-in last time asked me why we had to pay this $95, when other owners don't.


----------



## chalee94 (Nov 9, 2016)

Culli said:


> ...do I need a GC even though I will be there just a few days later.  Mom and I have same last name.  I just hate all the RCI fees, bad enough that raised the BS $95 fee at check in to $190.



pretty sure it is a Disney fee and not an RCI fee, per se.

If you wanted to pay it with a gift card, I don't think an RCI gift card would work - you'd need a Disney gc.


----------



## Culli (Nov 9, 2016)

chalee94 said:


> pretty sure it is a Disney fee and not an RCI fee, per se.
> 
> If you wanted to pay it with a gift card, I don't think an RCI gift card would work - you'd need a Disney gc.



Correct Disney charges the fee...just to trade into a Disney resort you got the $219 exchange fee then a GC of $69 and if you have any combine or extend fees, now a $190 Disney fee that doesn't make any sense.  Depending on what inventory I use to trade my fees are about 50% of the total room cost.


----------



## chalee94 (Nov 10, 2016)

sorry, I lost track of whether GC was gift card or guest certificate...


----------



## Culli (Nov 10, 2016)

Now that I think about it they currently handle as much as possible with online check in.  If you do online check in, set up a CC and have magic bands they will text you your room # when it is ready.  Now the magic bands often have issues so you might still have to go to front desk...so assuming that works all should be good?  However, I do believe the last few times my message said come to the front desk please.  Anyone have good luck with skipping front desk?  We go enough where I easily get my trips confused between using my Disney pts and RCI trade in.


----------

